# New Dog on the Block



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, it lasted a week, but, we couldn't put up with our 15 month old Oriental cat moaning and howling and pacing the floor looking for Zak. 


Yesterday, we picked up our new dog, an 8 week old Cockerpoo.(cocker spaniel/miniature poodle)
So it's not a "handbag" dog and likely to be similar in size to our miniature schnauzer.


So what has the cat done.............swore, spit and run off...........the usual attitude.:wink2:
Our 18 yr old Bengal just ignores the youthful exuberance.


Now it's jabs/ chip/ passport, neverending innit:laugh:


tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well done Tony.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Picture please

Reallydisappointed

The hound from hell was on offer

He's had his belly shaved today
He loves that
It cools him 

And for us it prevents mud 
Clinging under him when we are in the MH

He is running three miles a day with the bike
So he may well make it

He will be up to*******

Soon


----------

